# need help!!



## cabanas (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey guys, I have a big need for getting more organized!! I am the absolute worst!! and as you guys know catering is the last place to be unorganized. I need help with 2 things 1. can any one share apull list or check list with me that would be a huge help. 2. I have made a good living off of people I know and friends, but I am starting to branch out to more companies and need to get more profesional. can anybody please share with me some basic catering contracts. right now I just have the customer sign their quote.

thanks in advance


----------

